# Burton reflex tech



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I have the 2011 cartels and I see the 2012 version has cant and reflex. I know what the cant will do but I am not sure about the reflex. would like to hear from people who have ridden bindings with reflex. 

Does it make for better flex and better pop they say it does? 

Is it barely noticeable and just hype?

I say this because the adjuster for my highbacks is loose and will pop out when I turn it 90 degrees to the binding while adjusting.

Once its in place flush with the binding it doesn't pop out (It can't because of its shape), its not a big deal but it is a defect.

I could try to get a pair of 2012s as its still under warranty.


----------



## aftershock141 (Nov 13, 2011)

dreampow said:


> I have the 2011 cartels and I see the 2012 version has cant and reflex. I know what the cant will do but I am not sure about the reflex. would like to hear from people who have ridden bindings with reflex.
> 
> Does it make for better flex and better pop they say it does?
> 
> ...


If you can replace them under warranty still, why would you not want to?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

All you're going to get out of warranty is a new highback. Reflex is the shit though seriously love how it works the concept is so sound.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Just want to make sure they are better as the issue I have is not going to affect my riding.
It gives me the option of an exchange (I guess) but I don't need to.

Several reviews have said the 2012 is not as good even with the new tech. The angry snowboarder being one of them, he said the new high back is not as good. I saw elsewhere the reflex makes it lighter but it feels less solid and more prone to break.

I don't make a choice just on a couple of reviews so I wanted to hear from people who have been riding it.

Also I prefer the colour scheme I have which is not available in this years.

So I want to be sure I will be getting a significant improvement if I go through the hassle of exchange (sending the bindings back etc).

While I was writing this BA answered so I guess reflex is legit.
Also I probably can get the whole thing replaced because I bought it at a shop that imports from USA to Japan. That voids the burton warranty but the shop offers its own. I doubt they have parts so they will have to replace if they acknowledge the defect.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For a long time I would have told you that ReFlex was pointless and useless. If you ride with too high of an angle this is still true, however, having now ridden it as my dailys if you don't ride above 18* it is noticable with time, and is a great feeling. Board flex really is improved.

Between the AutoCant, Reflex, and zero lean stock highbacks I would consider dropping for the 2012's.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Man I gotta toss it to the new Cartels/Forum Shakas.

I've never been a fan of Burton but after demoing the Cartel Restricted Re;flex, I'm in love. If it breaks, shit I'll buy a new pair.

the big puffy straps are nice and comfy, board flex improves, and the new highback has no forward lean which is what turned me away from burton anyways.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Nivek said:


> For a long time I would have told you that ReFlex was pointless and useless. If you ride with too high of an angle this is still true, however, having now ridden it as my dailys if you don't ride above 18* it is noticable with time, and is a great feeling. Board flex really is improved.
> 
> Between the AutoCant, Reflex, and zero lean stock highbacks I would consider dropping for the 2012's.


This pretty much. My only difference in opinion would be I didn't feel a huge difference with ReFLEX rocking a 18/-18 stance but that may be in the threshold that Nivek is talking about.

You will love Living Hinge, though. Gives you so much more freedom of movement. One step closer to a skate like feel. I highly recommend the '12's if you have cash to spend.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Burton bindings this year are the shit... PERIOD.

They have so many good and improved bindings this year. Restricted Malavita, Cartels both normal and Restricted, Diodes, even the Missions and Cobrasharks. 

Good stuff. Still not a huge fan of their toe caps, but w/e. I'm like Cheese. I rock a 18/-12 stance.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Would the ReFlex tech make much of a difference to someone who mostly rides steeps, pow, trees, cliffs, bombs groomers (doesn't do any rails, presses, butters etc...)?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

The idea behind ReFLEX (as well as Good Vibes and certain baseplate contact pattern techs Union have) is to reduce the impact a solid baseplate has on the flex pattern when mounted to flexible element (snowboard).

If you ride a board that has a stiffer flex pattern, the benefit will be reduced.


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

gauntlet09 said:


> Would the ReFlex tech make much of a difference to someone who mostly rides steeps, pow, trees, cliffs, bombs groomers (doesn't do any rails, presses, butters etc...)?


This pretty much describes my riding and overall I'm really impressed with my reflex Co2 and Custom x setup. A very unique combination of support, flex, and feel. It just allows the board to flex a little more naturally and I feel more in tune with what's going on without the harshness of a stiff baseplate. I'm also from Spokane btw...


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Re:flex is the shit.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't know, I ride a Slayblade (pretty stiff), and I just can't imagine it would make a noticeable difference...that being said, I'm still curious and would like to try it. SJ10, where do you usually ride? Ideally I would ride Schweitzer, or wherever the pow is, but I got a seasons pass to Mt. Spokane and upgraded some of my gear ($$$$$$$$!!!!!!) so "the Kane" is the only place you'll find me this year.


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Is it a big difference? I'd say it's a noticable difference but not a big difference. It feels like a good compromise between a baseless and traditional binding. A lot of it depends on the board as well. I like my Flux SF45s a little better on my Raptor and Pantera because of the increased toe/heel leverage (over the Co2). 

Pass to Mt. Spokane as well.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Realized today it was Living Hinge that I dug not Reflex.


----------

